# Hello from Mi



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Viva'sBow (Feb 7, 2010)

Welcome.......yes its very addicting.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* bird86. Have fun here.


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

Welcome to at!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## bird86 (Mar 28, 2010)

thanks to all....:angel:


----------



## dougdad (Aug 14, 2009)

*welocme from Mich.*

Welcome to the site Bird, hope you enjoy it!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## bird86 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks...... such a great place to learn!!


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome from the Davison area!!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

